# Big Brother 21 - OAD Sunday 07/07/2019 (S21E06)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... so Ovi’s power is “dormant”...

I love all the scrambling to get back in favor with the two “evictees”.

David’s response when Kathryn said that there were no alliances was great ...

Love the little “showmance” jingle when Michie and Jack were hugging.

Holly is giving me a Janeane Garafalo vibe.

Snake comp gave me the willies. It seemed like a pretty easy challenge that was mostly designed to have you overcome any fears you have with snakes. All of them seemed to get the job done pretty quickly. I wish they compared their times. It would have been interesting to see the spread of the completion times.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I like the new challenges. At least they are different from the same old stuff. As far as this group of house-guests, i'm really rooting for anyone not aligned to the group of "pretty people" They seem much more self absorbed than the usual group of pretty people and really don't like anyone "different". No surprise who Jack put up. I could have guessed that from the minute he got HoH. And for someone who was pushing last week to get the HoH to vote the way the "team" wanted to vote, I don't recall him even consulting the team in his choices (I don't watch any live feeds).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I had MAJOR eye rolling when Jack came up to console David and Ovi in their Camp Comeback room


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Nicole's comment about the Fiji travel price was cute... She's got no one to go with!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It was interesting - production had Jack slowly, clearly explaining the reasons for nominating who he did over and over. Definitely by design, it also seemed like it may have been scripted for him.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

That's definitely surprising that Ovi's power is back in play if he returns to the game. Too bad he told those guys about it.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> All of them seemed to get the job done pretty quickly. I wish they compared their times. It would have been interesting to see the spread of the completion times.



I am pretty sure they did. I don't have the episode anymore, and all I can find online is Jack's at 49 seconds, but I thought as each person got the red light it showed their time. If I remember correctly, I think the highest was in the low 2 minutes.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... How did I miss that! I also deleted the episode from my Now Playing list. Maybe it is still in my deleted folder... I'll have to go and check when I get home...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That’s a picture of a different comp, not the snake comp. Sam said he thought he finished it in 15-20 seconds tops, so whoever beat him had to blast right through it.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> That's a picture of a different comp, not the snake comp. Sam said he thought he finished it in 15-20 seconds tops, so whoever beat him had to blast right through it.


That was the snake comp. Everyone was back in their individual rooms for the time reveal.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> That's a picture of a different comp, not the snake comp. Sam said he thought he finished it in 15-20 seconds tops, so whoever beat him had to blast right through it.


I think it is a picture of the snake comp. Jackson was only in that comp and doing the stupid shooting of guns nonsense. I don't think the times were there as they rang in but they were later as they reviews each person one at a time. Pretty sure he had that goofy stars shirt on as well.

Not sold he is a racist (also not convinced he isn't). But I am sold that he is an arse. Hope they are smart enough to take him out before the season gets too far along.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

jay_man2 said:


> That was the snake comp. Everyone was back in their individual rooms for the time reveal.


Yes it is. They showed Sam as 1:22. I didn't catch the times on the screen originally, but Sam did say that.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

According to Morty's BB page, Sam had a time of 1:22, Holly had 1:41, Michie had 1:51, Tommy had 2:10, and Jack won with a time of 1:15.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I have the recording right here... 
Tommy: 2:10
Sam: 1:22
Holly: 1:41
Michie: 1:51
Jack: 0:49


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Is Tommy the most annoying player ever? Every time he talks he sounds like a highschooler delivering his lines in a school play.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Is Tommy the most annoying player ever? Every time he talks he sounds like a highschooler delivering his lines in a school play.


It's the scripted DRs. He's actually one of the least annoying when not in performance mode in the DR.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

They showed a few different behind the scenes stories this week, including the Clingy Kat one. I couldn't decide if her climbing in the hammock with Jack and Holly was super-villain because she knows the tide has turned or if she's just that clueless. I'm leaning to just that clueless, but I don't watch the comps.

Why would Bella run to the Gr8ful about the girl's alliance? She should know alliances change, so it isn't a bad idea to have the Black Widow alliance in her back pocket if the 8 fall out. It wasn't like she was being questioned about her loyalty to the 8 (at least not on the show).

Glad Jack's power isn't nearly as powerful as Ovi's is.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Is Tommy the most annoying player ever? Every time he talks he sounds like a highschooler delivering his lines in a school play.


Probably not even in the top 10 for me. This years Sam (yells too much). Jessie and 2 or 3 of his minions, Aaryn Gries (racist), JC (borderline sexual offender IMO), Josh, Paul Abrams, Bayleigh, Gina Marie Zimmerman, Chima, Frankie Grande, Willie Hantz (purposely headbutted another contestant).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> They showed a few different behind the scenes stories this week, including the Clingy Kat one. I couldn't decide if her climbing in the hammock with Jack and Holly was super-villain because she knows the tide has turned or if she's just that clueless. I'm leaning to just that clueless, but I don't watch the comps.
> 
> Why would Bella run to the Gr8ful about the girl's alliance? She should know alliances change, so it isn't a bad idea to have the Black Widow alliance in her back pocket if the 8 fall out. It wasn't like she was being questioned about her loyalty to the 8 (at least not on the show).
> 
> Glad Jack's power isn't nearly as powerful as Ovi's is.


Yeah, Kat really likes Michie (even though she likes to say that she doesn't care). She clearly cares. And I think her climbing into the hammock was to try and sabotage Michie's attempt to get with Holly. I don't see the appeal of Michie (but then again, I am not a twenty-something single female. Thank goodness.)

And as you've said, the most successful players involve themselves in multiple alliances. I am not sure why Bella seems so intent on being so dedicated to Gr8ful. She's putting all her eggs in one basket. And I was a little surprised that she was okay with throwing Kemi under the bus. Last week, she was trying to protect her.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Loved the "I'm a brain sucker and I'm starving" joke on Michie.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Loved the "I'm a brain sucker and I'm starving" joke on Michie.


LOL I don't recall that segment. I need to pay closer attention.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

You have a lot of product in your hair. I need to go wash my hands.


----------

